# Cheap/DIY end grain sealer?



## McAldo (5 Dec 2013)

What do you use for sealing end grain on the cheap?
Candle wax?


----------



## RogerP (5 Dec 2013)

McAldo":3a1q2j1m said:


> What do you use for sealing end grain on the cheap?
> Candle wax?


 I just use any old paint - I've always got, nearly finished and never going to be used again, tins of the stuff in the shed. Candle wax is good but messy - paint is easy


----------



## Tazmaniandevil (5 Dec 2013)

I use wax. Melt old candle ends in an ancient enamel oven tray and either dip the ends or brush the wax on if the wood is too big to fit in the tray. Care is needed not to overheat the wax though. You don't want a chip pan fire in the workshop. I do mine outside wherever possible, keeping the untreated stuff in a poly bag until the weather suits. 
I've used paint in the past, but still had material split on me. So far 100% success with wax.


----------



## chipmunk (5 Dec 2013)

Cheap PVA from Toolstation is my sealer of choice...

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Adh...+Exterior+PVA+Wood+Glue+1L/d180/sd3198/p31670

£3.69 per litre.

Jon


----------



## winemaker (5 Dec 2013)

I use PVA found it ok so far


----------



## McAldo (5 Dec 2013)

chipmunk":14eril3o said:


> Cheap PVA from Toolstation is my sealer of choice...
> 
> http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Adh...+Exterior+PVA+Wood+Glue+1L/d180/sd3198/p31670
> 
> ...




Thanks Jon!
I just placed an order with toolstation for this and the moisture meter too.
Do you apply it with a brush ?
I have some foam samples from a company and was thinking of making myself a few foam brushes, might give it a go and see how it works with the PVA.


----------

